# The RIP Thread



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 8, 2014)

*May the departed be at peace and have joy!!!*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 8, 2014)

Amen


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 8, 2014)

*Mona Freeman*











Mona Freeman Dead From Illness: Actress Did Not Even Like Acting Very Much, But Loved To Paint


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 8, 2014)

The 111-year-old Alexander Imich has died. The dude was born the year that the NY Yankees had their first season!

Oldest Man in the World Dies in New York at 111 - NBC News


----------



## Mr. H. (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah, I was on vacay last week when I got a text from my brother that a friend of ours passed away. She'd been sick with the cancer for some time but geez she was only 58. Fuck that.


----------



## April (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2014)

RIP Mr. Sword Guy from Raiders Of The Lost Ark.


Stuntman Terry Richards, Cairo Swordsman in Indiana Jones, Dead at 81 - TIME


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2014)

Another actor from the days of yore is gone...

James Garner


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 31, 2014)

RIP Last Enola Gay Crewmember

I have a personal connection to The Enola Gay. But I won't say anything beyond that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 11, 2014)

Robin Williams dead; he was battling depression - CNN.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 6, 2014)

*Joan Rivers*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 15, 2014)

*Skye McCole Bartusiak*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Oct 17, 2014)

*Misty Upham*


 August Osage County Actress Misty Upham Confirmed Dead at 32


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 15, 2015)

Joanne Borgella Dead at 32 Essence.com


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 10, 2015)

*Kayla Mueller *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## boedicca (Feb 12, 2015)

It's very weird that Dean Smith and Jerry Tarkanian died within a few days of each other.

RIP to both.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 16, 2015)

*Lesley Gore*

It's her funeral; you can cry if you want to.

Lesley Gore Dies at 68 Listen to 5 of Her Best Songs


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 28, 2015)

*Leonard Nimoy*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 10, 2015)

*Camille Muffat*






Bodies of French Olympians recovered in Argentina air crash - Yahoo Sports


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 24, 2015)

This is why senior citizens like to drive themselves at twenty miles per hour under the speed limit:

John Nash wife A Beautiful Mind inspiration die in NJ - Yahoo News


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 11, 2015)

Christopher Lee (The LOTR Wizard) has passed.


----------



## skye (Jun 12, 2015)

Goodbye to the greatest of the Counts.

RIP Christopher Lee


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## skye (Aug 21, 2015)

Also...."Craig dated Elvis Presley and appeared in two movies with him, supplying a few sizzling moments in the otherwise ordinary _It Happened at the World's Fair_, then plying her wiles as his titular love interest in _Kissin' Cousins_."

RIP beautiful Yvonne.


----------



## westwall (Aug 21, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Christopher Lee (The LOTR Wizard) has passed.









Most people don't know that Lee was a real life James Bond.  He was with the SOE (Special Operations Executive, the British OSS) and was very active throughout the war.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 26, 2015)

*Alison Parker*

An unfortunate victim of an utterly cowardly rabid Obama supporter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 3, 2015)

Found a pic of a younger Alison. Very tragic.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 11, 2016)

*David Bowie*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 11, 2016)

The last picture of David Bowie; taken only two days before his passing:






A picture of Bowie only days or weeks before his cancer diagnosis, I believe:


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2016)

David Bowie "LAZARUS"


He knew he was dying when he made this

RIP


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 11, 2016)

skye said:


> David Bowie "LAZARUS"
> 
> 
> He knew he was dying when he made this
> ...



This is the album he just released (not great audio quality though):


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 17, 2016)

Bowie's death marks the Twilight of the Rock Gods


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 18, 2016)

Musician and founding member of The Eagles, Glenn Frey, dies age 67


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 18, 2016)

This is an interesting site:

Celebrity Deaths in Music - Tributes.com


----------



## Geaux4it (Feb 22, 2016)

RIP Glen Frey


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 28, 2016)

*Ashley Guindon* was on her first shift as a police officer when she was shot and killed while responding to a domestic disturbance call.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 18, 2016)

Dude saved his daughter. Good for him

‘His daughter was his world’: Father dies trying to save his 6-year-old from rip tide


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 20, 2016)

RIP: Maggie The Kelpie 

World's 'oldest dog' Maggie dies peacefully, sleeping in her basket


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 27, 2016)

The doctor saving us from a premature RIP:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 7, 2016)

Theresa Saldana



> Theresa Saldana, who co-starred on _The Commish_ and in _Raging Bull_ but whose most lasting legacy might be the victims’ advocacy work she undertook following a near-fatal stalking incident in 1982, has died. She was 61. Two friends confirmed her death in Facebook posts Monday. She had been hospitalized in Los Angeles, but no cause of death was given.
> 
> Brooklyn native Saldana had appeared in a number of films in the late 1970s and early ’80s, including as the wife of Joey La Motta (Joe Pesci) in Best Picture Oscar nominee _Raging Bull_, when she was the victim of a horrific assault. In March 1982, she was stabbed several times outside her West Hollywood home by a mentally disturbed fan who had stalked her. She barely survived the attack — which took place two years after the assassination of John Lennon and seven years before the murder of _My Sister Sam_ actress Rebecca Schaeffer — but went on to resume her acting career and provide both a face and a voice to the then-new issue of celebrity stalking.....


----------



## skye (Jun 8, 2016)

Sad.

RIP Theresa Saldana.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 11, 2016)

Geez, a person can't walk around in this world without some sick f*ckin freak shootin' her down!

Sorry, Christina Grimmie (singer).


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jan 1, 2017)

RIP William Christopher (Second On Right)


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 23, 2017)

‘Happy Days’ Star Erin Moran Dies at 56



> Erin Moran, best known for playing Joanie Cunningham on the 1970s sitcom “Happy Days,” has died. She was 56.
> 
> According to TMZ, Moran’s body was found unresponsive Saturday afternoon by authorities in Indiana. The cause of death is unknown.
> 
> The California-born actress, who also starred in the “Happy Days” spinoff “Joanie Loves Chachi,” had fallen on hard times in recent years. She was reportedly kicked out of her trailer park home in Indiana because of her hard-partying ways.


----------



## Kat (Apr 23, 2017)

I saw about her death earlier. How sad. RIP


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 10, 2017)

Bye, (The Real) Batmann / Mayor of Quohog

Adam West, TV’s ‘Batman,’ Dies at 88


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jun 10, 2017)

*Glenne Headly*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 3, 2017)

YouTuber Stevie Ryan Commits Suicide at 33 Less Than One Week After Revealing Her Grandfather Had Died


----------



## skye (Jul 4, 2017)

Never heard of her but RIP.  ^^^


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2017)

Sadly, this girl passed away.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 4, 2017)

^^^

Madeleine Tippett


----------



## skye (Jul 16, 2017)

RIP   Martin Landau


Martin Landau, the chameleon-like actor who gained fame as the crafty master of disguise in the 1960s TV show “Mission: Impossible,” then capped a long and versatile career with an Oscar for his poignant portrayal of aging horror movie star Bela Lugosi in 1994′s “Ed Wood,” has died. He was 89.


Oscar-Winning Actor Martin Landau Dies at 89 - Breitbart


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 21, 2017)

This chick died onstage while performing. Talk about giving your all.

Barbara Weldens: 5 things to know about French singer who died on stage


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 8, 2017)

Troy Gentry of country duo Montgomery Gentry dies in crash


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Mar 4, 2018)

Another M*A*S*H* star gone! I didn't even know David Ogden Stiers had cancer. He was maybe the best actor on the show, tbh.

Alan Alda pays tribute to 'M*A*S*H' costar David Ogden Stiers


----------



## Witchit (Apr 11, 2018)

RIP Mitzi Shore, condolences to Pauly.

Comedy Store owner Mitzi Shore dies at 87



> In the 1970s, David Letterman baby-sat her children and Jay Leno slept on the back stairs of her Sunset Strip club, where Jim Carrey later tended the door.
> 
> Mitzi Shore was "the den mother of some berserk Cub Scout pack," as Letterman once said — one that brimmed with a breathtaking array of now-famous comics who broke through because she tapped them to perform.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2019)

See ya, Doris.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 29, 2019)

Tornado Victims.: a Virtual Cemetery - Find A Grave

Just came across these tornado victims after wondering about the recent tornadoes in NE Texas. Really makes you think.


----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2019)

Dr. John, Hall of Fame Singer Who Brought New Orleans to the World, Dead at 77
RIP


like that song!
*Right Place Wrong Time*


----------



## skye (Jun 6, 2019)

Dr John...who just left us ....he  was a great American musician....sad they are all leaving this Earth....hope they go somewhere better!


*Dr. John Such a Night*


----------



## skye (Jun 16, 2019)

*“Romeo and Juliet” director Franco Zeffirelli dies at 96*





*



*
*'Romeo and Juliet' director Franco Zeffirelli dead at 96 | Fox News*


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Jul 13, 2019)

An angel, honestly.

Stephanie Niznik, Actress in ‘Everwood’ and ‘Star Trek,’ Dies at 52


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Nov 10, 2019)

This girl's death only announced days after her funeral and no cause of death stated. Elites killing more kids?


----------

